# high definition audio bus driver problem



## the_dinesh

hey seniors!
i got this problem from 5 days, my sound card driver is of realtek and it is not installed on computer.
it used to work but from 5 days it has stopped.
i tried to uninstall or reinstall or update the driver but it says "failed to uninstall the device, the device may be required to boot up the computer" but it never uninstall even if i re-start the computer. what to do seniors?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Go to the support website for your computer manufacturer and try downloading the driver for the audio/sound.

If you need more help, post back here with your computer make and model.


----------



## johnb35

Look in system devices to see if you have an item labeled as "Microsoft UAA bus driver for high definition audio".  If you don't then that needs to be installed first before your sound card driver can get installed.


----------



## the_dinesh

johnb35 said:


> Look in system devices to see if you have an item labeled as "Microsoft UAA bus driver for high definition audio".  If you don't then that needs to be installed first before your sound card driver can get installed.



dear sir, plz be more specific where to search fot that "Microsoft UAA bus driver for high definition audio". and how to install it?

thanxxxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## kimsland

the_dinesh said:


> dear sir, plz be more specific where to search fot that



Yes here you go 


voyagerfan99 said:


> If you need more help, post back here with your computer make and model.


----------



## the_dinesh

kimsland said:


> Yes here you go



Motherboard - Intel 945
CPU - 3.2Ghz Intel
Memory - 2GB DDR2 (2x 1gb)
Hard Drives - 250GB Seagate
DVD Drive - Lite-On
DVD Burner - Lite-On
Power Supply - 550w
Display- 19" Samsung


Dats all i know.


----------



## kimsland

There is an excellent thread HERE 
Regarding a _similar_ fault

The Fix was to do these things:
Update all MS Security Updates and Service Packs
Update: "Universal Audio Architecture" from MS HERE 
Remove any "Filter Class" drivers from Device Manager (Start>Run> devmgmt.msc) Note: in this case it was the "_Logitech media class filter_"
Then download and install the latest audio driver from your Manufacture support page

I hope that helps, please let us know


----------



## johnb35

the_dinesh said:


> dear sir, plz be more specific where to search fot that "Microsoft UAA bus driver for high definition audio". and how to install it?
> 
> thanxxxxxxxxxxx.



Look in device manager under system devices to see if you have that item listed.


----------



## the_dinesh

johnb35 said:


> Look in device manager under system devices to see if you have that item listed.



yes sir, i found that in system device, it is installed. now what sud i do?


----------



## johnb35

Well, you either have a bad motherboard for the onboard sound or the download for the driver is corrupt.  What about buying a separate PCI soundcard?


----------



## KrisM

What operating system are you using, and at what SP level?


----------



## voyagerfan99

KrisM said:


> What operating system are you using, and at what SP level?



Please don't dig up old threads. The OP hasn't posted here in over two weeks.

Thanks


----------



## kimsland

OP never stated thread was resolved
2 weeks is not that long (although I never do this) But member KrisM may have some more specific support to give

The reply is ok


----------



## KrisM

K  :d


 - wouldn't know until I knew opsys.  I've used everything since 3.11 - but that in itself doesn't mean anything


----------

